# Database Discussions > MySQL >  MYSQL Error with Advance Guestbook installation

## raeyshe

After installation, it gives me this error message:


Warning: mysql_connect(): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) in /home/www/rhaeyshe.awardspace.com/guestbook/lib/mysql.class.php on line 30
Connection Error

MySQL Error : Connection Error
Error Number: 2002 Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
Date        : Wed, September 27, 2006 14:57:01
IP          : 74.134.218.81
Browser     : Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.8.0.7) Gecko/20060909 Firefox/1.5.0.7
Referer     : 
PHP Version : 4.4.2
OS          : Linux
Server      : Apache
Server Name : rhaeyshe.awardspace.com

This is the code:



```

 function connect() {
   -->>LINE 30-->>    $this->conn_id = mysql_connect($this->db['host'].":".$this->port,$this->db['user'],$this->db['pass']); <<--LINE 30<<--
        if ($this->conn_id == 0) {
            $this->sql_error("Connection Error"); 


```

----------

